# Looking for a place to be reclusive



## martinlange (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello, I'm Martin. I currently live and study in DF. I want to write a book so I am looking for a nice and quiet place in Mexico to live for a while. I don't have much money, but also I don't need much. I'm thinking a small village, population of 1000 or less. I don't need a whole house to myself, preferably I would just rent a room in someones home. I would not mind if there was to be a beach nearby, but it's not a must. I have my eye on the Yucatan area, but really I am open to any suggestions. Budget for rent is 150 USD a month or less.
Any ideas/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

For an end of the world feel, I would go to Xcalak and the Costa Maya. It is small, quiet, with not much to do. It is on the beach. There are plenty of care taking opportunities there.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

martinlange said:


> Hello, I'm Martin. I currently live and study in DF. I want to write a book so I am looking for a nice and quiet place in Mexico to live for a while. I don't have much money, but also I don't need much. I'm thinking a small village, population of 1000 or less. I don't need a whole house to myself, preferably I would just rent a room in someones home. I would not mind if there was to be a beach nearby, but it's not a must. I have my eye on the Yucatan area, but really I am open to any suggestions. Budget for rent is 150 USD a month or less.
> Any ideas/advice would be greatly appreciated!


I doubt you'll be able to live on 150 USD a month anywhere in Mexico unless you're not planning to eat every day!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

If you read the OP, the budget for RENT is $150 pesos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> If you read the OP, the budget for RENT is $150 pesos.


Rereading his post, he has budgeted 150 *USD* for rent. Sorry for my error in a previous post.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, Martin:
I would suggest to you that you seek out lodging on the shores of Lake Chapala where you will find, along the banks of this massive natural lake, endless places to live in seclusion and with proximity to incomparable deserted beaches well suited to reclusive folk engaged in solitary endeavors such as writing or artistic ventures or what have you. We have found the Lake Chapala área to be pofoundly pleasing for reclusive folks with limited interest in engaging others in fraternal interraction. If you choose this place, choose wisely and seek solitude if that is what you wish to accomplish because, otherwise, you may find yourself congegating among facile whistlestop hangers-on which are in abundance in the Chapala area.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Hi, Martin:
> I would suggest to you that you seek out lodging on the shores of Lake Chapala where you will find, along the banks of this massive natural lake, endless places to live in seclusion and with proximity to incomparable deserted beaches well suited to reclusive folk engaged in solitary endeavors such as writing or artistic ventures or what have you. We have found the Lake Chapala área to be pofoundly pleasing for reclusive folks with limited interest in engaging others in fraternal interraction. If you choose this place, choose wisely and seek solitude if that is what you wish to accomplish because, otherwise, you may find yourself congegating among facile whistlestop hangers-on which are in abundance in the Chapala area.


Will he be able to find a place to live along the shores of Lake Chapala for 150 USD a month?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Isla Verde;5385282]Will he be able to find a place to live along the shores of Lake Chapala for 150 USD a month?[/QUOTE]_

I think so even though as a property owner, my experience with rentng is limited. The áreas, primarily along the sparsely populated south shore where one might expect seclusion and reasonable rents , might prove a place to live at reasonable cost and privacy if sought out with diligence. Fluency in Spanish would prove useful in accomplishing his goal in that área.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> > Will he be able to find a place to live along the shores of Lake Chapala for 150 USD a month?
> ...


150 dollars is about 2000 pesos. That will get you a room with a shared kitchen and bath, or maybe a very small studio apartment if you are lucky.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I see signs posted in tienditas and in windows of houses for rooms for rent including cable, internet and 2 meals a day from $2000.00 to $2500.00 pesos per month here quite often. Most specific women or men only need apply.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> Hi, Martin:
> I would suggest to you that you seek out lodging on the shores of Lake Chapala where you will find, along the banks of this massive natural lake, endless places to live in seclusion and with proximity to incomparable deserted beaches well suited to reclusive folk engaged in solitary endeavors such as writing or artistic ventures or what have you. We have found the Lake Chapala área to be pofoundly pleasing for reclusive folks with limited interest in engaging others in fraternal interraction. If you choose this place, choose wisely and seek solitude if that is what you wish to accomplish because, otherwise, you may find yourself congegating among facile whistlestop hangers-on which are in abundance in the Chapala area.


As a proud "facile whistlestop hanger-on" myself, I read it that Hound Dog is praising our breed, right?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess careful reading is in order for more than one of us. lol.
$150 *USD* should be able to get him some kind of dwelling.


----------



## The Largisimo (Mar 30, 2009)

What is a "facile whistlestop hanger-on"?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Meritorious-MasoMenos said:



As a proud "facile whistlestop hanger-on" myself, I read it that Hound Dog is praising our breed, right?

Click to expand...

_
No doubt, MM. Dawg just returned to his abode in Six Cornners after walking his favorite mutt up the beach to the San Antonio line through La Floresta and a stopover at the Wednesday Ajijic tiaguis for some fine tamales and now am back home in Six Corners praising our breed and chilling out in my otherwise uncommited garden. We are birds of a feather.

Ajijc is a fine placee and I hike between Six Corners and either San Antonio or San Juan Cosala every day without ever crossimg a soul much less an expat. I sometimes wonder where they walk if those foreigners walk at all.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> No doubt, MM. Dawg just returned to his abode in Six Cornners after walking his favorite mutt up the beach to the San Antonio line through La Floresta and a stopover at the Wednesday Ajijic tiaguis for some fine tamales and now am back home in Six Corners praising our breed and chilling out in my otherwise uncommited garden. We are birds of a feather.
> 
> Ajijc is a fine placee and I hike between Six Corners and either San Antonio or San Juan Cosala every day without ever crossimg a soul much less an expat. I sometimes wonder where they walk if those foreigners walk at all.


Legions of them walk their dogs every day on the nicely paved Malecon.
Some pick up the poo; some don't. Leashes are rare, so the poo is everywhere. One walks with eyes downcast, or else.
Since the lake is up and the beaches are shrinking...........the options are as well.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I see signs posted in tienditas and in windows of houses for rooms for rent including cable, internet and 2 meals a day from $2000.00 to $2500.00 pesos per month here quite often. Most specific women or men only need apply.


Thanks for posting this! On Vivanuncios I found numerous "cuartos en renta" in your posted range, many even less. Might be able to find something preferable by walking and asking, but for someone moving to a location needing short term affordable housing it's a good start.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

In a small town, finding a room to rent in someone's home for approx. MX$1800 per month will probably be an easy thing to do. You could probably find a small house/apartment for that price. Sparsely furnished, of course. My thought is that you should select a community where you think you'd like to live/write, get on a bus and go there and when there walk around town asking questions. In a very small town, I'd start at the farmacia by asking the owner.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> Legions of them walk their dogs every day on the nicely paved Malecon.
> Some pick up the poo; some don't. Leashes are rare, so the poo is everywhere. One walks with eyes downcast, or else.
> Since the lake is up and the beaches are shrinking...........the options are as well.



Legions of dog walkers? May I presume you mean the Ajijic malecón? I walk that malecón daily with at least one of my five mutts none of whom have ever left even one pile of poop theeabouts and I never encounter other dogs in signifcant numbers on that malecón or upon the lakefront trails leading to or from it from Six Corners to San Antonio.. Total bullsh*t.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll ignore the "bullsh*t" comment, since it's not true. It may depend on what time you walk. This morning, there were many, many unleashed dogs at around 8:30, and plenty of poop. If you're one of the good citizens who pick it up, good. But as for the general situation: believe what you want to, and watch where you step.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Previous posts show a good reason to avoid Lakeside.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Playaboy;5392202]Previous posts show a good reason to avoid Lakeside.[/QUOTE]_

Lakeside ain´t so bad if one minds one´s own business and avoids the myriad of "joiners"surrounding one.

If sufficiently reclusive, one can find endless beaches upon which one´s dogs can crap and contribute to the ecological cycle without benefit of poop bags administered by brainless humans seeking acceptance by countless other morons from urban sh*tholes NOB escaping unpleasant environments in which they resided in order to be close to work obligations .


----------

